# Male cat lovers



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Another thread just inspired this but I didn't want to hijack, I find it rather interesting that men who like cats are automatically thought of as 'feminine' =O

Sure I like dogs too and always wanted a husky but wifey wouldn't allow it especially around our daughter. So I've been a cat person mostly until my little gangsta died of old age. But what is so feminine about cat lovers? Bah!

Besides:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00KM53yZi2A
I need my laughs such as this!


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Penguins>cats

a penguin being tickled - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

They aren't sold in pet stores


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm married to a bad ass cop and he's loves our kitties (we have two). No one will ever accuse him of being 'feminine'. He loves dogs too but neither of us have the time or interest to give a dog the attention they need. Cats are just so much easier to care for.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Cats aren't my favorite pet, but they seem to like me for some strange reason.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I prefer cats to dogs any day!
My wife don't like them though.

I love looking at the youtube funny cat vids.

Here's one of my favorite ones.

Epic Funny Cats / Cute Cats Compilation - 60 minutes!! [HD][HQ] - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, one husky would take a huge lifestyle change and my wife wasn't keen on taking care of a dog while I was at work when we already have our daughter to take care of lol

I don't know where the stereotype of male cat lovers being either gay or feminine comes from :scratchhead:


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't love cats. Their meat is gamy and doesn't really go with anything.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@CM

LOL, have a look at this if you haven't already:
| | CUTE - Begging Kitten | | - YouTube

Hell if my cat ever learnt that...

Also look for Maru on youtube haha

@JCD

=/


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Two dogs and a cat here... The feminine thing I always laughed at. Basically, the cat is the only thing that actually ‘kills stuff’. Every now and again, we’ll find a dead mouse. Natural born killer. 

The dogs? Oblivious, though one has a fly/moth fetish... But seeing a 145 lb Mastiff lunge for a moth is just sort of ludicrous overkill.

If I were to guess though, I’d bet the masculine/femine thing has a lot to do with the character traits of the species. Cats are fickle, do their own thing, wicked and good all at once. Dogs are dopey, can be trained, and loyal. Fits the male/female stereotypes well.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Like me, my SO prefers cats over dogs - and there's certainly nothing feminine about him. We both like the more independent, quirky nature of cats, along with the fact that you have to earn their respect and affection rather than command it.

Favourite cat video:- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhzWBWXS4z0


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Cats are frighteningly efficient and skillful killers. They are awesome natural machines of grace. They are independant to the point of not caring if you are around, but also lovable and affectionate. Many feel that the 'cat' 'owns' the people. They are dumb but cunning. This is all why they are both despised and loved.

Dogs are indeed mans best friend. They are dirty smelly and slobbery and protective and smart and perceptive and loyal in ways that cant be understood by people that haven't had a dog. They are simultaneously dumb as hammers and instinctively smart about relationship mechanics. There is a reason why dog people really feel their dog is a member of the family. All this too is why they are both despised and loved.

People that pooh-pooh either 'dog people' or 'cat people', or cats or dogs in general, are seriously missing the point I feel. They are indeed, very opposite sides of the same coin.

I've never noticed the so called 'feminine stigma' for guys with cats though. I know some 'alpha' males with cats... particularly guys that have farms in the midwest..'working cats' - they keep rodents down to zero. Seriously watching a cat on the hunt is very fascinating.

Its not that you are gay if you have a cat. You are gay of you fawn over it and dress it up and call it 'mithter withkers.' and talk to it in baby-talk voices.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> @CM
> 
> LOL, have a look at this if you haven't already:
> | | CUTE - Begging Kitten | | - YouTube
> ...


Don't know what that means, but I'm guessing it isn't wildly enthusiastic applause.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

How much do cats actually kill? [Infographic] - The Oatmeal


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

mildlyperplexed said:


> How much do cats actually kill? [Infographic] - The Oatmeal


THANK YOU! For too long the truth has been hidden!


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I've watch my cat eviscerate and maim small, helpless animals (rodents around the house). I've watched him gnaw on the head of a mouse and slurp its brains out. I've watched him take down other cats (live in the country and lots of barn cats and ferals around here) and small dogs. He usually brings home dead animals, and sometimes a live, half grown rabbit. I'm okay with him killing pests.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hey... any man who can pet a kitty and make it purr is definitely ok in my book!


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

2 cat guardian myself, indoor cats, no killing of prey going on in my house. Both me and my wife prefer cats over dogs. And ours aren't tiny animals...one has Norwegian Forrest Cat blood in him...so they tower over alot of the boutique dogs I see in my condo complex


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> Like me, my SO prefers cats over dogs - and there's certainly nothing feminine about him. We both like the more independent, quirky nature of cats, along with the fact that you have to earn their respect and affection rather than command it.
> 
> Favourite cat video:- Cats Breaking Up - YouTube


Aye! I like their attitude actually. And yeah I remember that vid lol

This is also pretty funny too: Funny Cat Jump - YouTube



mildlyperplexed said:


> How much do cats actually kill? [Infographic] - The Oatmeal


:rofl:

My cat was definitely one of the killers lol
I like the part where "I gave him a clean death, a soldier's death" lol
That's what my cat did too!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Loved the two cats we had. They didn't bother us too much, but were company and no problem. Don't think I'm a man because of it? That and 2.00 will get you a coffee.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Same profession as mavesh's husband and I prefer cats, as well. I cannot stand 'needy', and there's not many things needier than a dog. I'd rather have a cat, who once and a while wants some affection, but usually looks at me like, 'oh, you're still here?', than a dog who is constantly begging for affection. Cats are more self sufficient.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

not really found of cats but I love pu$$Y

sufferin suckatash!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> not really found of cats but I love pu$$Y
> 
> sufferin suckatash!!!!!!!!!


FINALLY! Proof that I am NOT the only one whose mind went there!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Love cats. We have had a few over the years. Can't have them in current apt super unhappy. my cats name was sinniman, and I watched him being born and he was my baby. He was so spoiled its not even funny. 

I taught him "no" "stop", stuff like that. He was smart as a whip. Died around age 15....he was a old man. 

Our last one....that little dude was the craziest cat. When people say, oh my cat acts just like a dog, I would scoff....a dog acts like a dog....

But this cat was a dog. I found him outside. He was a teeny tiny little thing. I taught him to use a harness with a leash. Every time he had it on....his d!ck grew about 3 feet, and he just went after small children, dogs (big dogs) squirrels. I had to save a German Shepard one day. The dog was terrified. 

His arch enemy was tissue. His love was strawberries. If he heard the car pull up in the drive, he would sit at the door and "meow" like a dog would bark. 

Any large bag say like flour, he knew it was his cat food, and rip it open. He would get on the table and eat the girls food right off their plate. 

They would scream at him, but he didn't care. And very odd, he loved chewing on my heels. He would knock them down off the shoe tree. 

I don't mind dogs but they don't like me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> But this cat was a dog. I found him outside. He was a teeny tiny little thing. I taught him to use a harness with a leash. Every time he had it on....his d!ck grew about 3 feet, and he just went after small children, dogs (big dogs) squirrels. I had to save a German Shepard one day. The dog was terrified.


LOL WTF! :rofl:

I would have loved to see that! Tiny cat mounts a german shepard lol!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> LOL WTF! :rofl:
> 
> I would have loved to see that! Tiny cat mounts a german shepard lol!


You've never seen a mama kitty attack an unfamiliar dog she perceives as a threat to her babies? When I was a kid, one of our cats jumped on and clawed the hell out of a big dog she didn't know. A friend had brought his dog over, and she was the most mild mannered animal... didn't matter to our cat. Scared the hell outta the dog too!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure my cat was a little bully himself, but to MOUNT one? :rofl:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of cats. They take and take and take and give little in return...

Kinda like ex-wives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Same profession as mavesh's husband and I prefer cats, as well. I cannot stand 'needy', and there's not many things needier than a dog. I'd rather have a cat, who once and a while wants some affection, but usually looks at me like, 'oh, you're still here?', than a dog who is constantly begging for affection. Cats are more self sufficient.


:iagree:
Thanks for putting it across so nicely!
That the exact reason I can't stand dogs, they are so needy , always seeking affection. Pat them on their head an rub their back they become like obsequious servile parasites ,willing , waiting on your next command and some " doggy treats ."

A cat on the other hand would rub against your legs ,you pet him and he scampers off to parts unknown, looking for either his next victim or some new adventure with other cats like himself.
Cats = Unpredictable , loving but independent. A cat always lands on its legs.
Dogs= Very predictable ,loving , but needy / clingy.

A cat is like an independent woman , she does her own thing but always there when you call.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You wouldn't think that of the dog's I've had. Every dog I've had has earned their keep as a bird dog, herder or guard dog.

You must be talking about those annoying little yappy toy dogs that tatooed girly boys drive around in their trendy Nissan Cubes. 

Those aren't real dogs. Those are genetic abominations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You wouldn't think that of the dog's I've had. Every dog I've had has earned their keep as a bird dog, herder or guard dog.
> 
> You must be talking about those annoying little yappy toy dogs that tatooed girly boys drive around in their trendy Nissan Cubes.
> 
> ...


Or well,
THAT i can agree with.
We're on the same wavelength.
Hunting dogs are _real_ dogs!

Those annoying " ginetic abominations " or " genetic freaks " as I prefer to call them, are downright sacriligious and annoying, some of them even scary.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You wouldn't think that of the dog's I've had. Every dog I've had has earned their keep as a bird dog, herder or guard dog.
> 
> You must be talking about those annoying little yappy toy dogs that tatooed girly boys drive around in their trendy Nissan Cubes.
> 
> ...


Labradors. Both of the ones we had were idiots. The little "yappy dogs" have been the only ones which showed some sort of a brain.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I've never heard that men liking cats was a feminine thing. I grew up with cats and dogs. I have a cat and a dog right now. My dad, brother, and ex like cats and dogs. There is absolutely nothing feminine about any of those men.

Quite frankly, if you think about the personalities, cats are masculine. They will give you a [email protected] off attitude for just being in the same room. They give you no affection. They certainly don't try to get your attention unless they need something. 

A dog is constantly begging for attention. They'll lick you after you've scolded them. They're needy as he11. Those aren't masculine qualities.I think you guys have it backwards.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I like all animals. My wife is allergic to both dogs and cats, so we don't have any in the house. When a stray cat had 2 kittens in our back yard 6 months ago, I tamed them all and my wife now loves them....thru sliding glass door. I am teaching her how to love animals....actually going well.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

cantmove said:


> I
> 
> Quite frankly, if you think about the personalities, cats are masculine. They will give you a [email protected] off attitude for just being in the same room. They give you no affection. They certainly don't try to get your attention unless they need something.


:iagree:
Cats almost ,always have " important stuff " to do. Their attitude is like 
" stop bothering me ...,hey, hey HEY! don't touch my fur, are your hands clean? grrrrr,* _humans_ *.... "

The only thing feminine about a cat is that they're soft and warm...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I like their "oh, it's you, *sigh*" look until they get hungry and then they are all big eyed and do this: 
http://www.criticaltwenties.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Puss-In-Boots-Shrek-4971261.jpeg

Then they ignore you again until the random occurance when they won't leave you alone to be stroked and brushed.

I need a cat heh, oh well


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> LOL WTF! :rofl:
> 
> I would have loved to see that! Tiny cat mounts a german shepard lol!


well, he wasnt attacking the dog at the time....he would get out of the house [house cat] and come back a day or two later, beat up, fur missing, scratched up...

so one night, he slipped out, and i walked across the street to find him rubbing in some bushes, i told him not to run...if you run, ima leave you out here...

he kinda hissed at me as i reached for his harness, i gave up, went to get the cat treats......when i came back out, he was stalking down the sidewalk toward a german shepherd, who was looking quite scared, and backing up from this little house cat.

i just grabbed his harness, and picked him up like a baby, with him still hissing and growling at the dog over my shoulder. poor dog.

no mounting.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Can someone explain WTF is up with I don't care anything about you until you sit at the computer and then I must stand on your keyboard and park my ass in front of your monitor?


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> You wouldn't think that of the dog's I've had. Every dog I've had has earned their keep as a bird dog, herder or guard dog.
> 
> You must be talking about those annoying little yappy toy dogs that tatooed girly boys drive around in their trendy Nissan Cubes.
> 
> ...


Actually, I was referring to my border collie. Hardly a toy. They are a working breed, but still, oh so needy.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

We have two cats. 

My wife claims that I'm the cat lover, and she, the cat tolerator.

However, I noted recently, that all the cats we've ever had, she has procured for us. I think she likes them more than she lets on (i.e. it's an excuse to make me clean up the remains of whatever garden snack they caught, killed, and didn't bother to finish eating ..)

Cats can be extremely affectionate - I had one cat which would cuddle me whenever she could, would come when I called, and which would always try to lile on me to sleep. Only me, though - she shunned everyone else, and was deeply suspicious of me showing my wife affection. (Her brother was a tart - loved to be stroked by anyone.)

Our current cats are fairly promiscuous - anyone can cuddle them. We did try to train them that way, but I do miss my monogamous kitty. She was very special.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

He had two Persians male 4 years older than the female. Both fixed. Dry humped all the time. When the male was ignoring her she knew how to get his attention. She would come up to one of us meowing up a storm wanting some petting. This would then start driving the male nuts and he would start some guttural noises. Then she would jump down and stick her ass in his face. He would start to hump her, but being fixed couldn't really do it right. She would eventually get bored with this and start rolling over until they were in missionary. At that point he would hop off. 5-6 times a day until they got old. 

A good introduction to the birds and bees for our small children.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

George529 said:


> I love cats and have one. He's an amazing companion.
> 
> I would like some thoughts on a few things:
> 
> ...



Not just toilet water any water that is not fresh is their preference. My male Persian would paw over an old glass of water. He loved drinking from a dripping faucet. When I was I kid my mom would grow plant clippings in jars of water. Those cats loved it. 

The male Persian loved Taco Bell scraps. Huh? He loved my wife and always slept with her in bed. Within a couple of weeks of us finding out she was pregnant he would have absolutely nothing to do with her. Nothing. Not sure how long after birth it was but he did warm back up to her. Don't think it was a problem with our second child. 

Darn near indestructible also. When very young he pushed open my cardboard on the side of an window air conditioner and fell from a 3rd floor apt. Was just fine.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You wouldn't think that of the dog's I've had. Every dog I've had has earned their keep as a bird dog, herder or guard dog.
> 
> You must be talking about those annoying little yappy toy dogs that tatooed girly boys drive around in their trendy Nissan Cubes.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. My dog alerts me when the wife pulls up in the driveway, so I can stash the porn in time.


----------



## Mrs.Webster (Jan 9, 2013)

My hubby has a cat. I cant stand the thing. Not a cat person at all. But the thing randomly came out of our water meter box one day, had a twin sister too, both were just recently born, and abondoned by the mommy, so we took them in. They were both sick, she didnt make it, he did. His name is lucky, and he is my hubbys best bud. But... My hubby is far from feminine. And id hate to be close by if anyone were to say otherwise. :/ Yes he can be sweet and gentle and has a heart the size of TX, but feminine??? NOPE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

StargateFan said:


> Absolutely. My dog alerts me when the wife pulls up in the driveway, so I can stash the porn in time.


:rofl:
Ah hell I needed that laugh

Think tomorrow I'm going to the pet store to get a cat though. At least some company when my daughter ain't around. Actually I think we'll go together and I'll let her choose so she can play with him/her whenever she's over as well. Wife's family doesn't like pets.

Was going to wait till her birthday but fk it. I'll get her something else.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> Ah hell I needed that laugh
> 
> Think tomorrow I'm going to the pet store to get a cat though. At least some company when my daughter ain't around. Actually I think we'll go together and I'll let her choose so she can play with him/her whenever she's over as well. Wife's family doesn't like pets.
> ...


First rule of buying a pet. You choose the pet do not let it choose you. 

2nd rule. Buy from a breeder not a store. Not sure how things are done down under, but in the US the pet stores buy them from commercial mills. Poor breeding, disease etc. you want to get it from a home preferably one with children, so it has been handled a lot by humans since birth.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> A cat is like an independent woman , she does her own thing but always there when you call.


Um...that's the frigging point! Cats (and to a lesser extent independent women) DON'T come when you call.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

They are all vaccinated and microchipped in Australia. There are registered breeders too but things have changed since I grew up. We do have alot of animal lovers here so our department for animals is pretty well established, and no we aren't all like Steve Irwin. Though a crocodile would be pretty sweet in the yard... heh



> Um...that's the frigging point! Cats (and to a lesser extent independent women) DON'T come when you call.


Heh I think all animals can really teach us abit ourselves as humans.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

JCD said:


> Um...that's the frigging point! Cats (and to a lesser extent independent women) DON'T come when you call.


My male Persian did. Except if it was the day to take him to the groomer. I don't know how the hell he knew, but he always knew and I would have to get a broom to chase him from under the bed. 

He also could distinguish between a regular canned good being opened and a can of tuna. Within one turn of the handle he can running from across the house. 

It was scary.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

いろいろな小さ過ぎる箱とねこ。-Many too small boxes and Maru.- - YouTube

Watch at least 2:08 lol


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> ã�„ã‚�ã�„ã‚�ã�ªå°�ã�•é�Žã�Žã‚‹ç®±ã�¨ã�*ã�“ã€‚-Many too small boxes and Maru.- - YouTube
> 
> Watch at least 2:08 lol


OMG completely forgot about the boxes. 9lb cat but with all that fur looked like a 30lb. Would squeeze into the smallest box he could find. Looked so uncomfortable. 

We moved once and stayed at a hotel after packing the truck. Went back the next morning to get Neelix and he had caught his head in an empty square tissue box. Big fluffy cat with a square box head. I think he also got his head stuck in a quart of Ben & Jerry's ice cream once. 

Ever use a laser pointer with a cat. They will chase that red dot around anywhere. Leap 5 feet up wall to get that "bug"

I miss cats, but became allergic and vowed never again. It has been about 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

JCD said:


> Um...that's the frigging point! Cats (and to a lesser extent independent women) DON'T come when you call.


The cat I had when I was a kid always came when I called her.
He name was Suzie
I think she knew that whenever I called her it was for a treat.
after eating , she would look up at me, smile and just disappear.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My outdoor cat comes when I call her or make a certain sound.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> Darn near indestructible also. When very young he pushed open my cardboard on the side of an window air conditioner and fell from a 3rd floor apt. Was just fine.


:iagree:

They always seem to land squarely on their four feet.
Maybe that's why they say that a cat has nine lives.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> My outdoor cat comes when I call her or make a certain sound.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

StargateFan said:


> OMG completely forgot about the boxes. 9lb cat but with all that fur looked like a 30lb. Would squeeze into the smallest box he could find. Looked so uncomfortable.
> 
> We moved once and stayed at a hotel after packing the truck. Went back the next morning to get Neelix and he had caught his head in an empty square tissue box. Big fluffy cat with a square box head. I think he also got his head stuck in a quart of Ben & Jerry's ice cream once.
> 
> ...


Cat And Laser Pointer - YouTube


Getting a cat TODAY! Its funny how cheery I am today. Now I just have to think of how to smuggle my daughter out of my in law's house without letting my wife spot me. I really don't want to have to deal with her today *sigh*

Oh well, even if I see her, fk it. Just going to get my kid and say nothing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

UPDATE!

I swear once my daughter grows up she's going to drive her future boyfriends nuts. I just drove all around town looking for a cat that my daughter would like, she wanted a cat that looked exactly like our old cat who passed away!!! She did grow up with him after all... *sigh*

But I encouraged her to look for a new cat, had a feeling that if we just got one that looked like our old one she's just going to expect him/her to BE like our old one but all cats have different personalities so she'll just end up disappointed.

Thankfully, she finally found one she fancied, he's a 3 yr old ginger domestic shorthair, daughter's playing with him right now. We'll have to keep him indoors for now, must be overwhelming to the new guy, he's quite curious and big-eyed lol. I hope we keep him! Heh, he seems a gentle sort though which is good, desex, vaccinated, microchipped and hopefully wont give us too much trouble.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

What??? Desex. You mean FGM (feline genital mutilation). How could you? I thought we settled that in the other thread. Have you learned nothing? Was it really medically necessary? It was against his will !!!

What a cruel world we live in.

Btw showed the box video to my wife. It brought tears and laughter, remembering Neelix.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

He's already desexed, I didn't get him from a breeder and even then they desex them too. I know its messed up, but it's the standard it seems 

My daughter really wanted him so oh well, not going to reject a cat because he got sterilised. Besides, my old cat was not desex, he was pretty awesome but did cause alot of problems; visits to the vet, fights on the street (hence I call him a gangster), neighbours were complaining and asking me to keep him indoors which I disagreed with.

He was very much loved but also hated by neighbours and I guess every pet on the street. Hopefully this one will be less troublesome heh


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Forgot to add /joke

Given lack of predetors and feline male "alpha" behavior if a male cat is going to be a pet you don't have much choice. It is policy in the US for shelter orgainizations to require it also. We call them Tom cats over here. If I recall correcltly they have a bigger head also. 

Pretty much all males are nurtured here unless they are a purebred, registedered with papers etc. 

How's he doing? Have any photos?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

He's only been here less than a day lol, still big-eyed and wondering where the heck he is it seems. He seems like a timid one; daughter spent all night with him and cuddled him to bed yet he didn't try to escape lol - My old cat always tried to run whenever my daughter tried to get him to be her teddy bear.

So far so good, except I would have to see my wife in a few who's coming to pick up my daughter for church *sigh*, breaks the happy vibe really. In the meantime I have to find my laser pointer... bah! We've been playing with sticks but lasers are more fun!


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Love cats. 

I like big dogs with low affect personalities. Dislike dogs that are constantly:
- begging for attention
- barking 


QUOTE=Caribbean Man;1446505]I prefer cats to dogs any day!
My wife don't like them though.

I love looking at the youtube funny cat vids.

Here's one of my favorite ones.

Epic Funny Cats / Cute Cats Compilation - 60 minutes!! [HD][HQ] - YouTube[/QUOTE]


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

The reasoning is because dogs don't assist with hunting, pull sleds, or bark at intruders. They also aren't tolerant of rough play the way dogs are. Whatever, people should have pets because they love them, not to support a certain image.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My husband was not a cat person when we got married, but over the years I have converted him.

We have 2 cats just over a year old, we gotmthem as tiny kittens, a brother and sister both desexed. They rule the house and keep us amused endlessly.

The other day h noticed the side gate to the street was open and he was frantic until he found the cats, ruled up asleep inside under a bed. These cats have never left the yard, we have a high fence and they have shown no inclination to jump it. Yet.

Dogs are too needy for us, we do have a dog, but really, only 1 daughter likes the dog and because she is never home I am thinking of rehoming the dog to someone who would give her love and attention.

Have fun with your cat random, desexed male cats are usually very lovable and sedate


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, some cats are like dogs:
Cute cat thinks it's a dog - YouTube
Lol



> Have fun with your cat random, desexed male cats are usually very lovable and sedate


I noticed recently, as my new cat is rather timid compared to my old one. Still pretty fun and responsive though, think it's also age; my old cat sometimes just looked at me like "-.-" when I shine a laser pointer lol.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

That is not a cat. It is a small dog in a catsuit or CGI.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol! If their CGI skills is that good they should have done the Starship Troopers sequels! xD

I've never met a cat like that but would love to lol

EDIT: Come to think of it though, my old cat definitely thought he was human. My new cat is still young, I wonder what other personalities he develops!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> My husband was not a cat person when we got married, but over the years I have converted him.
> 
> We have 2 cats just over a year old, we gotmthem as tiny kittens, a brother and sister both desexed. They rule the house and keep us amused endlessly.


Bella, the cat in your avatar with the expensive hairdo, where do you take her to get it done like that?
Is it expensive to upkeep?


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Bella, the cat in your avatar with the expensive hairdo, where do you take her to get it done like that?
> Is it expensive to upkeep?


My goodness, yes, it is expensive. The rest of us have to have home hair cuts! Cat goes to Stefan, $100 just tomwalkmin the door..


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Geez typing on this tablet while lying on the couch is hard


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> Geez typing on this tablet while lying on the couch is hard


Don't worry ,I got it.
so,
"..$100 just tomwalkmin.." translates to;
_AUD $100 just to walk in..._
Correct?
My tablet has a built in translator [ works best with ipad 2 ]Haha!


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

George529 said:


> Anyone have experience with Siamese cats? I've always wanted to have one, but I don't know where to begin to find one.


Well to make sure you get a real one you would need to go to Siam. Southeast Asia, Vietnam IIRC. (King and I, was set in Siam in think). RD lives close by, maybe he can FedEx you one. 

Seriously, you would be best served to find a local breeder. Try using the Google machine. "Cat Breeder Oxnard". (Could never live in a city called Oxnard)

Siamese cats were the palace guards in Siam. They are very, very vocal by nature. Make sure you read up on them and want that kind of cat. If you want an outdoor cat, your neighbors may start to hate you. Most people can not put up with it.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

We had a Siamese cat, she was the noisiest cat ever. 'Talked' to us all day long.

We also had a manx, she was loveable but very clumsy. So many things were knocked off shelves and broken when we had that cat.

Our 2 now are 1/2 Burmese. They don't like to be picked up and carried around, but they will lie right beside you, on the couch, on the bed, on my office desk. They are not very vocal, the little girl hardly ever meows and when she does it is a tiny squeak. The boy meows when he wants to go in and out of a room and he has a really high meow, not very manly at all.

Years ago I had a chinchilla persion, that was a real snob of a cat, I had had it a few years and then I got married. The cat used to get on our bed and glare at H. It was insanely jealous of him.


----------

